# Live Bait on Tybee



## CaptRay (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello all - my name is Ray and I own Tybee Island Bait & Tackle. Normally, I wouldn't access a site such as this to promote my business or anything like that. I have been aware of this site and have checked it out often and think it is a great forum, but don't think someone like me should be getting on here and touting my business; however, I was informed there was a post regarding live bait and where to get it, and somebody mentioned our business and that we moved to Lazaretto Creek and carry live bait. If it is alright, I'd just like to clarify that so nobody gets the wrong impression and gets all the way on Tybee and finds out I don't have live shrimp. Fact is - the building we operated out of last year was sold for more condo's. Because of the distance from the water, DNR wouldn't approve us to carry live shrimp last year. Tybee Island Marina approached us to lease retail space from them, which we were more than happy to do. Now we can carry live shrimp and other live baits. BUT, we are putting in tanks now and need DNR to come out to inspect us before we can actually put the live critters in there for sale. We expect that to be around mid-April depending on when the nice folks at DNR can get out to approve our operation. In the meantime, we are up and running and carrying everything else anyone should need at Lazaretto, but should anyone need live shrimp, they may want to stop at one of the other bait houses before reaching the island. Once DNR gives us the okey-dokey, we plan to carry live shrimp, mud minnows, and fiddlers. Sorry for the long post, and sorry about putting business on this forum, but I'd rather somebody not get upset when they arrive and find our live bait is frozen!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Ray, you're a great guy in my book and I don't think anyone minds having you here talking about the business. I really enjoyed your shop when I was up there in Georgia, even though I did work for a different tackle place.  

For everyone else, Ray knows his stuff and gets my recommendation. Fish on...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Howdy, Ray, Welcome to P&S. I'd like to see you hang out and share some info from time to time. You being in the fishing business, I'm sure you could be a help.

As for your post, It's a keeper, and thanks for putting the word out....


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey everybody, I have met and talked to Ray. I feel like he is a heck of a guy and knows his stuff. At his old shop he had a great selection of toys and most importantly very fair and reasonable prices...........some stuff as cheap or cheaper than wally world. He is not out to stick it to ya in any way. I recommend him to all the locals and tourists.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

welcome. Wise choice to post this thread. I saw were someone had posted you had live shrimp. Their bad information could of cost you!!! Good move........ Homer and barbara both had told me you were waiting on the tanks to arrive this this week and i new the DNR would have to inspect them so the bad info had me very confused to. You got a good thing here with tackle and live bait on tybee glad to see someone doin it. Anyway I dont think this thread was out of line at all and appreciate you clarifying the situation.


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

Sorry bout that, I edited my post. I haven't been by the new location yet, I had just gotten that word-of-mouth. However, I can't wait for you guys to get shrimp. I can't stand the long haul from Adam's or the grumpy old man at Hogan's Marina.


----------



## CaptRay (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the support - that's a pretty elite group of backers! If I can ever be of service, I'm at your disposal. Being in my position, I have the honor of hearing several fishing reports everyday. Should one come across that I know would be worthy, I'll be happy to let everyone know.


----------



## yak_fish (Mar 2, 2005)

when do you expect to be operational with regard to the live shrimp, just checking cause I plan to make a trip to tybee for a little fishing first week of April and it shure would be convenient to have a bait shop so close.


----------



## CaptRay (Mar 15, 2006)

yak fish, I'll try to give you the best guess I can. The marina in which we are operating out of has three storefronts. The biggest storefront, which hangs out over Lazaretto Creek, is where our shop is located. However, this is still being finished by the contractors. There is a smaller space adjacent to this location that we are temporarily operating out of. We are told that the contractors will be out of my space by the end of next week, around March 24th. If that is true, and that is a BIG if, then we will move all of our goods from our temporary location into the fun spot. Then, we need to put the tanks in, then we need DNR to come out and knight us. If it were up to me, I'd have live shrimp in there tomorrow. But, I must wait on contractors, then I must wait on DNR. I expect mid-April...


----------

